# Recall



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

I read in the Sunday paper their is a recall on many Nissan models including some Altima's. It had something to do with a faulty sensor not letting the car start. Anyone know more and when the recall work will begin?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38448


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

"  " Recalls are not bad. Look at it this way. Atleast they know
they have problems and their going to fix them.

Did you know recalls are voluntary, you don't have to have them
done. I don't know why anyone wouldn't when the work is free.


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

I am just really in a bad mood. I bought the car with 153 miles on it and later found out it was Canadian, the dealer I purchased if from is now out of business and Nissan will not honor my warranty because they say it was a Canadian car. I don't know if they will honor the recall or not.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Did you call nissan directly? The warranty has nothing to do with where you bought it or where it came from. Unless it was salvaged, or something strange like that.


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

Ruben, I really hope your correct. I had the car worked on last week and thought the warranty would cover it. The new Nissan dealer made me pay the bill, $765. He said Nissan will not honor the warranty. I have written a letter to their Customer relations department, I have not heard from them yet.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

What did you have done? Just the recall work?


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

No this was before I found out about the recall. Something in the front end began knocking when I would hit a bump at low speeds. They did not deny the part should have been covered by warranty, they just said my warranty was not valid because the car was manufactured for the Canadian market, not the US market.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Talking with my warranty clerk. If the vin# doesn't come up 
on the service com. your probably out of luck on recalls.
Even though it's Nissan North America. Recalls won't cover
Canadian or Mexican vehicles brought across the boarders.
They apply to United States and Guam.
Seems like a pisser, but it sounds like that's how it going to work.


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

I figured as much. My dealer screwed me and Nissan can't or will not do anything because he sold out the business to someone else under a new corporate name.

The Altima is running fine but I will probably sell it anyway because I will not drive and advertise a product when the parent company will not stand behind it.


----------

